# William B. Johnson



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 20, 2017)

http://cyrilhuzeblog.com/2013/05/10...-1st-african-american-harley-davidson-dealer/


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Aug 1, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> http://cyrilhuzeblog.com/2013/05/10...-1st-african-american-harley-davidson-dealer/
> View attachment 647541



Very nice part of history! Like the story ! Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2017)

Interesting, Thanks for sharing!


----------

